# Please Pray for my Daughter



## South Man (Oct 29, 2014)

I don't usually get on here asking for prayers, but my nine year old daughter needs prayer. She has been having stomach aches for a while and her behavior has really changed. We kept taking her to the dr and they ran tests and nothing wrong with her except Dr thinks its anxiety attacks. They put her two meds. Nothing traumatic has happened. We are at a loss and its causing a hardship as we had to pull her out of school to home school her due to her constant stomach aches and behavior. We both work full time but thankfully I own my business and can work from home. It has put a real damper on my hunting. I had three trips to the midwest scheduled and have had to cancel two, but family comes first. We all need prayer as my wife has lost so much weight worrying. Its really affecting all of us.


----------



## maker4life (Oct 29, 2014)

Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 29, 2014)

Prayers sent to you and your family


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 29, 2014)

Prayers sent


----------



## oops1 (Oct 29, 2014)

Prayers sent


----------



## Bam Bam (Oct 29, 2014)

Prayers Sent for Yall!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 30, 2014)

My Prayers are added as well.


----------



## South Man (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks for the prayers.  All her tests came back good. Dr says its anxiety attacks and put her on two meds. Basically we had to pull her out of school and I am homeschooling her. My wife teaches in public school and we are trying to work around her work schedule and mine. I am blessed to get to work from home some so that helps. We are working through with the Lord's help.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 31, 2014)

Prayers for you your wife and your beautiful daughter


----------



## MAC2 (Oct 31, 2014)

Prayers lifted up for you and yours. God is good.


----------



## speedcop (Oct 31, 2014)

our prayers for you all


----------



## georgia357 (Nov 1, 2014)

Prayers added for your daughter and wife.


----------



## bhblackwell (Nov 5, 2014)

Prayers


----------



## sniper22 (Nov 15, 2014)

Prayers added from here.


----------

